# Favorite Cultural Music?



## Catolo (Nov 10, 2017)

Not sure if I'm wording this right so forgive me. Have any of you listen to cultural music outside of your own? Or even foreign singing to make it a bit easy.

I like listening to instruments such as an erhu, which is my favorite foreign instrument so far. Specifically I love hearing traditional/instrumental Chinese Music. If anyone wants to give it a shot there's a channel called TaiGekTou who has been uploading such songs for years!


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 10, 2017)

This turns you into a viking I tell ya!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 10, 2017)

Yeah, gotta love those Germans. I'm an American, but regularly listen to a variety of German music or German-based musicians.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 10, 2017)

Considering that I'm a white guy from your stereotypical American suburbs, this is quite far outside what "my" culture would be thought to be. But I listen to a lot of reggae anyways, so whatever. 




Here's the whole album if anyone wants to give it a listen


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 17, 2017)

Senoya (Korean, traditional)


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 22, 2017)

I love to listen Music from other Cultures. Here are some of my favourites:





















@BahgDaddy: If you like Santiano try checking out Subway to Sally, Schelmisch or Saltatio Mortis. May be you like them aswell.


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 22, 2017)

I have a very soft spot for good mariachi music <3


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 22, 2017)

some more


----------



## Belatucadros (Dec 22, 2017)

Celtic is pretty much all I listen to. Here's a few of my favorites:


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 22, 2017)

Those are some interesting picks there. I especially like the Mongolian song. A fusion between new and old it seems. 











And something very very unusual:


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 22, 2017)

I rather like these ones:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 22, 2017)

Afghanistan, Pakistan, India

























m.youtube.com: INDIAN DRUMS - Jugalbandhi - Hari Narayanan LIVE

m.youtube.com: Amazing Sitar Player


----------



## Stealtheart (Mar 6, 2018)

Hawai'ian and Brasilian bossa nova.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 23, 2018)

I listen to a lot of Irish and Scottish music, although some of the songs specifically are popular in America:
















and then The Script, definitely: www.thescriptmusic.com: The Script – Freedom Child


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 23, 2018)

For Japan with love


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Jul 13, 2018)

I am a big fan of traditional Quebecois folk music


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

I always like Irish and Celtic music


----------



## Stealtheart (Jul 13, 2018)

Derin Darkpaw said:


> I am a big fan of traditional Quebecois folk music


A man with taste I see


----------

